# GAMO Hunter Elite



## mxpilot (May 29, 2009)

I have a GAMO Hunter Elite that I bought new a year ago at Cabelas. For a while it was an awesome gun with tons of power. Just recently, it has lost a lot of velocity. I have kept it very clean, lube it when it needs it and shoot the right ammo, but nothing seems to help. I even just replaced the barrel ring...still no luck.

Has anyone else had this problem with this gun? I have another GAMO Hunter that is about four years old...it's beat up and my son shoots it all the time...and it's still as powerful as the day I bought it. In fact, even with its marginal scope, I killed a squirrel at 60 yards with it yesterday...no problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

